# Replace SRAM BB30 with GXP Cransket



## beactive (Jan 2, 2012)

I currently have a BMC TeamMachine SLR01 with a BB30 and SRAM Force 54/39 crankset. I've bought a SRAM compact 50/34 crankset off of eBAY but it's a GXP BB and does not fit my current BB30 set up. I'm not sure which BB adapter to buy to install this.

I read somewhere on this board that the brackets from Wheels MFG as great.
Wheels Manufacturing BB30-SRAM

Recommendations?


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

I used them for a season on my race bike with good results. No shifting problems and they aren't the type of adapter you have to epoxy in permanently


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

well done on buying the correct crank. 

yes, the Wheels Mfg adapters work just fine. 54/39? really?


----------



## jl88s (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, since we're on the topic, I also need some help deciding. I'm currently building my first roadie (CAAD10 BB30) with 2011 Sram RED guppo. But the thing is, I'm buying everything separate on eBay to save a couple of bucks. So my question is, since I'm getting a Sram RED BB30 compact crankset, do I need to purchase an additional bottom bracket for the CAAD10? If so, which? I've looked around and now confused because there are the ones with cups on each sides with a long tube and ones that look like bearing cups.

Here is the "cups" I was talking about:
2012]2012 SRAM BB30 To BSA Bottom Bracket Adaptor Kit - Competitive Cyclist SRAM BB30 To BSA Bottom Bracket Adaptor Kit - Competitive Cyclist

And the bearing cups: 
2012]2012 SRAM BB30 Ceramic Bottom Bracket Assembly - Competitive Cyclist SRAM BB30 Ceramic Bottom Bracket Assembly - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

There is BB30, and PressFit BB30.

BB30 your bearing go right into the frame (cups are part of the frame)

PF BB30: you press a set of BB30 cups into your frame, then press the bearings into that.

Depends what your frame is...from what I can tell on C-dale's website, the CAAD 10 is a standard BB30, so you want the 2nd link. The 1st link as an adapter to use a standard 24mm spindle GXP crank in a BB30 frame, which you don't need since you have a BB30 crankset.

You could always take the frame and crankset to an LBS and pay them for a set of bearings and the install...BTW, the non-ceramic SRAM bearing kit is around $40 compared to the $200 ceramic ones you linked. The LBS near my house only charges $20 to press my bearings in...


----------

